# 2006 maxima very poor mpg



## pet1700 (Oct 18, 2006)

I bought a brand new maxima in april 06...it has about 6000 miles on it. On the highway I average about 27 to 30 mpg but in the city i average only about 14 to 17 mpg. I used mobile 1 5w30 since 1000 miles, change the oil again at 6000 miles. I put an KN air filter, and installed activetuning grounding kit....Anybody have any ideas? Please help me out...or is this normal because the car is not broken in yet.:jawdrop:


----------



## DizzyVin (Jul 19, 2006)

pet1700 said:


> I bought a brand new maxima in april 06...it has about 6000 miles on it. On the highway I average about 27 to 30 mpg but in the city i average only about 14 to 17 mpg. I used mobile 1 5w30 since 1000 miles, change the oil again at 6000 miles. I put an KN air filter, and installed activetuning grounding kit....Anybody have any ideas? Please help me out...or is this normal because the car is not broken in yet.:jawdrop:


Get used to it Brother. Oh to answer your question, yes it's normal. When you have 265 horsepower under the hood people expect it to act like a hybrid maybe shut off two cylinders or some shit, Maybe you should have opted for a altima 4 cylinder!!! Just a thought though. Not to sound arrogant but just my opinion


----------



## pet1700 (Oct 18, 2006)

DizzyVin said:


> Get used to it Brother. Oh to answer your question, yes it's normal. When you have 265 horsepower under the hood people expect it to act like a hybrid maybe shut off two cylinders or some shit, Maybe you should have opted for a altima 4 cylinder!!! Just a thought though. Not to sound arrogant but just my opinion



Many people report getting about 17 to 18mpg in the city that is why I was concerned. Any input from you guys on your average city mpg?


----------



## DizzyVin (Jul 19, 2006)

pet1700 said:


> Many people report getting about 17 to 18mpg in the city that is why I was concerned. Any input from you guys on your average city mpg?


Yep that's about what i get, it's great on the highway but as soon as i get in the city it average's on the screen 18.7 MPG. Hope this is helpful. Hey one thing though, did you notice better performance with the KNN filter because im thinking of getting one!


----------



## pet1700 (Oct 18, 2006)

DizzyVin said:


> Yep that's about what i get, it's great on the highway but as soon as i get in the city it average's on the screen 18.7 MPG. Hope this is helpful. Hey one thing though, did you notice better performance with the KNN filter because im thinking of getting one!


How many miles do you have on your car? I am not averging 18 miles a gallon in the city. I am just wondering if thats because my car is new or what....the K&N, i am not sure if there is a huge difference as I change the filter soon after I bought the car new.


----------



## DizzyVin (Jul 19, 2006)

pet1700 said:


> How many miles do you have on your car? I am not averging 18 miles a gallon in the city. I am just wondering if thats because my car is new or what....the K&N, i am not sure if there is a huge difference as I change the filter soon after I bought the car new.


I have a whopping 85,514 mile's on my beast, lot's are highway due to my job being do far away i tend to rack 40,000 a year which suck's because i find myself replacing rotor's often and am convinced the vehicle has a shacking problem that there is no cure for it at highway speed's. I guess the KNN doesn't offer much as far as gas mileage goes, because your averaging what i get after 84,514 mile's first time maxima owner and it will probably be my last even though no break down's whatsoeva, pretty reliable just shake's annoyingly on the highway!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

those mileage numbers are normal for city driving and someone with a heavy foot. back off the gas a bit more and you should get much better mileage.


----------



## habenero2002 (Dec 17, 2006)

check this outNew-car miles-per-gallon estimates will drop next year - USATODAY.com


----------



## LalasMax (May 16, 2007)

I get about 24 mpg on average overall...I do a little bit of city and a little bit of highway ALL the time, every day. I'm not too disappointed... Better than my '95 Honda Passport that got 14 mpg on a good day! Ha!


----------



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Pet1700, I just purchased my 2004 Maxima SE this past August with 47,000 miles and I have noticed this past month or so that my mpg had slipped to mid to low teens with me using fuel injection cleaners like Chevron and others but not the results I expected.So I've been looking at Goss's Garage on cable and he talks about the BG-44K fuel system cleaner.You won't find it at Pepboys or Auto Zones.They carry it at dealerships or mechanic shops @ $19.00 a can.While at the dealership to get a new key cut and programmed they had it at the parts department.Put it in yesterday in a nearly emptied tank,filled the tank,drove the car later on in the night when traffic was off the streets and checked the cars mileage on the cpu and mpg was back to where it was when i first purchased this vehicle with only 20-25 minutes of driving.So take my word for it and try out BG-44K!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

If the car shakes at highway speeds check
1) balance
2) tire for out of round
3) wheel for out of round

If possible watch when they spin the tire wheel assembly and the wheel without the tire.
I have had several tires replaced for out of round spec and several wheels on various cars.
BTW if you have aftermarket wheels make sure you have the correct con-centric rings.


----------



## Juiced SE-R (Jun 5, 2008)

I do a little bit of both and I average around 26mpg.


----------



## fivemaximaguy (Nov 25, 2008)

*I get great gas mileage 2005 Nissan Maxima*

I also was getting poor fuel economy from my 2005 Nissan Maxima, same engine and hp as the 2006. I have done several things to increase and am now getting 55mpg on the highway and 35mpg in the city. First I put aluminum foil around the O2 sensor coming off the exhaust manifold, this tricks the computer and makes the engine run leaner (less fuel). Second I use MOBIL 1 5w30 fully synthetic oil and run 15-20,000 miles between changes, I notice an increase after 5k and it drops off around 15k-20k miles. I also removed the entire airbox where the filter is and put in a highflow K&N filter just off the flow sensor, It is louder but definitely more power and fuel economy. I also built and installed a HHO Generator similar to the ones you will find at Welcome to Water4Gas I followed the plans they show and was able to build it correctly and install was very easy, you just have to put a "T" fitting in the vacuum line going into the intake manifold just after the accelerator valve. I found the stainless steel wire for the hydrogen element at "Michaels" or "Hobby Lobby" and use distilled vinegar for the solution(you can use water, however, in winter it will freeze, the vinegar will not freeze). 

I also found that 65mph is the most efficient speed for gas mileage on the highway and cruise control hurts, just use slight pressure on the pedal once you are at 65mph to maintain that speed. From 65mph - 85mph and faster, I notice that I lose approximately 5mpg per 10mph over 65mph. 

You can also over inflate your tires an additional 5 - 10 psi, it will make the ride less comfortable but will increase fuel economy. 

You can also get rid of any extra weight you may be carrying around in the trunk.

Another option is once you have filled the tank add, 3oz of Xylol per 10gallons of Gas and 3oz of Pure Acetone per 10 gallons of Gas (not the stuff you get at the hardware store, the kind you get at a salon warehouse). This also increases the heat of the Gas and helps it to vaporize more prior to ignition.

What is happening here is: 1.The aluminum foil around the O2 sensor is tricking the computer to use less fuel. 2. The Synthetic Oil is allowing the engine to work more efficiently, it is lighter and if the engine can run cooler it will be more efficient. 3. The K&N filter directly off the air flow sensor, increases air, thus increasing horsepower, thus increasing the amount of O2 in the fuel air mixture, thus telling the computer it doesn't have to give as much fuel. 4. The HHO Generator, adds gaseous hydrogen and a single atom of Oxygen to the fuel air mixture, which ignites 10times faster than the fuel air mixture, the computer will sense the additional power and back off the amount of fuel to compensate. You will feel a definite increase in power, very similar to a small turbo unit or supercharger, however it occurs much faster than either because there is no lag and the vinegar produces much more hydrogen than water and baking soda...On a side note, that single Oxygen atom will attach to some of the Hydrogen and create water vapor before the ignition and this causes steam which will steam clean the engine and allow it to run much cooler and therefore much more efficiently, after installing it and running it for a month, I took off the heads and found the inside of the engine as clean as it was when it was first put together. 5. The mixture of Xylol and Acetone, one of Gasoline's main parts is Xylene (Xylol) and causes it to burn hot, adding to it allows the Gasoline to burn hotter and the Acetone allows it to burn faster, a hotter and faster burning fuel creates more power, i.e. more power, computer gives less fuel, better mpg. 6. The over inflating of your tires, will allow less surface are on the ground therefore creating less drag. 7. Don't drive around with your windows down, increases drag. 8. When you get rid of the air box you will find a hole down into the wheel well. cut out the plastic in the wheel well and you will allow more cooler air under the hood to be sucked in by the K&N filter, you can also run a tube and install the K&N filter in the wheel well to allow it to get at the cooler air, just watch out if you drive through a puddle of water, if the filter gets wet, It will not allow the air through it and the engine will hiccup and die. 

If you need any help let me know.


----------



## Rbperry1 (Dec 23, 2007)

*HHO for better gas mileage*

I have a 2005 maxima and never really paid attention to the gas mileage until gas hit 4.00 per gallon. I began to research hho for my 93 GMC 1500 with a 5.7 liter V8. I built 2 cell but currently the project is on hold waiting for a 160amp alternator. The factory 105amp model is to small. I will be pulling about 50 amps with 2 cell. Once this project is finished, I will be moving on the my maxima and my accord coupe. No mileage numbers yet. For those that don't believe in HHO, check out youtube videos. There are some small police departments using these system to help lower their fuel cost!


----------



## fivemaximaguy (Nov 25, 2008)

*50 amps? Are you serious?*

How on earth are you pulling 50 amps, you'll boil the water? I now have 13 cells on a 1993 Nissan Pathfinder and I am only pulling 10amps. Are you using the Stainless Steel plates or are you using the stainless steel wire? Mine use the wire technique and only 1 tsp of baking soda to a quart of water. The more baking soda you use the more amps you will pull. the more amps does not mean more hho. Do you have a picture of your system? I will tell you the more the merrier, My pathfinder is very powerful and gets the best fuel economy when I get it up to speed and it will almost idle at 65mph, I am trying to get enough hho to be able to, once the engine is running, disconnect the fuel pump and run exclusively on hho. (maybe it will work, maybe it won't)


----------



## fivemaximaguy (Nov 25, 2008)

*Oh! I forgot,*



Rbperry1 said:


> I have a 2005 maxima and never really paid attention to the gas mileage until gas hit 4.00 per gallon. I began to research hho for my 93 GMC 1500 with a 5.7 liter V8. I built 2 cell but currently the project is on hold waiting for a 160amp alternator. The factory 105amp model is to small. I will be pulling about 50 amps with 2 cell. Once this project is finished, I will be moving on the my maxima and my accord coupe. No mileage numbers yet. For those that don't believe in HHO, check out youtube videos. There are some small police departments using these system to help lower their fuel cost!


I have a suggestion for the Maxima, there is a great place to put six hho cells using 1qt mason jars in series. take off the front grill and all six will fit infront of the radiator and just behind the bumper. I suggest using some foam rubber to keep the jars from vibrating, it is very annoying to hear the glass clanking around in front. Good Luck. P.S. I am concerned with your 50amps. I really suggest you reexamine the system you use and adjust it to get the amps down to a more manageable level.


----------



## Rbperry1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I built the smackbooster cell. I was running 2 of them in series. One booster was pulling 24 amp and when the second was added, I hit 50amps and siezed up the alternator. I played with the smackbooster for a while but I did not have any luck keeping it running long enough to get any true numbers. I constantly melted the cap. I am currently building a 6 x6 dry cell for the truck. 21 one plate with 3+ and 2-. I am using 16 guage 316l stainless plates. I am currently waiting on 1/2 inch plexiglass for the end plates.


----------



## fivemaximaguy (Nov 25, 2008)

*check out mine*



Rbperry1 said:


> I built the smackbooster cell. I was running 2 of them in series. One booster was pulling 24 amp and when the second was added, I hit 50amps and siezed up the alternator. I played with the smackbooster for a while but I did not have any luck keeping it running long enough to get any true numbers. I constantly melted the cap. I am currently building a 6 x6 dry cell for the truck. 21 one plate with 3+ and 2-. I am using 16 guage 316l stainless plates. I am currently waiting on 1/2 inch plexiglass for the end plates.



I built the Water4Gas kind using the mason jars and using 20 gauge stainless steel memory wire (holds its shape) using distilled water and one half teaspoon of baking soda, the stainless steel wire draws less amps than the plates do and gets more surface area. I have the positive and negative wire about 1/4 inch apart to 1/2 inch apart. I find the amount of baking soda is directly linked with the number of amps used. I recently sold my Maxima and now have a 1993 Nissan Pathfinder with over 200,000 miles. I have re-routed the air cleaner to a K&N coneshaped filter that now decends into the wheel well for added power, as for the HHO generator I now have 8 cells running from the cargo area, through a tube into the intake, by having the cells inside, I don't have to worry about freezing and excess heat from the engine. I don't pull more than 10 amps for the entire system and get double the fuel economy on this old Pathfinder.


----------



## gtony (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds easy enough, I'll give it try, thanks.


----------



## fivemaximaguy (Nov 25, 2008)

*HHo Generator*

QUOTE=gtony;1265702]Sounds easy enough, I'll give it try, thanks.[/QUOTE]

Boy if you are in Germany now, Gas is super expensive. I built the water4gas system without buying the information, I just used the plans they show on the website. I used 1/4" plexiglass for the form and after making a cross 2- 3/4 " by 4-1/2", this is the maximum for a one quart mason jar wide mouth. I drilled holes on the outside of the plexiglass form about 1/4" spacing, then used 20gauge, stainless steel memory wire, found at Michael's or hobby Lobby and threaded the wire through the holes, missing every other hole, so when complete the negative and positive wires are 1/4" apart, I have tried missing every three, so the negative and positive wires are 1/2" apart, less hydrogen is generated and pulls less amps. If you are running multiple cells I suggest the 1/2". For the solution I have found filling the jar(s) 3/4's and using one half teaspoon of baking soda, the more baking soda the more amps. do be careful, if you pull too many amps in one jar, it can burn out the system and the 20 gauge wire will break, and you will have to re-wind the wire. I found a great place to put up to six one quart mason jars and that is just behind the front bumper infront of the radiator, you have to take the front grill off, but after installation you can simply put the grill back on. You'll need to use some rubber or foam rubber to keep the jars from clanking together, the sound is annoying. I have the biggest problem with using the mason jars, is all I can find is the metal lids, therefore when running the electrical wires through the lid, drilling a small hole and then gluing the hole, so as to not lose any vacuum. Be sure when attaching vacuum line, use as small tubing as you can find, something around 1/4" OD tubing similar to drip line for sprinkler systems, this is what I am using. As for placement, I have reinstalled my system in the trunk, therefore I can refill the water easier and it keeps the water from freezing. I have tried using Vinegar instead of water and baking soda, and I get better performance from the baking soda. Putting the cell or cells in the trunk just means that you have to run more tubing and wiring, or finding a power source that is only on when the ignition is on, otherwise you can use a switch that you turn off and on, although remembering to turn it off can be a challenge, if you use the switch, make sure you have an emergency jump box, for if you leave the switch on it will drain the battery. 

I use solid copper wire for the electrical wiring and attach it to the stainless steel wire of the cell with wirenuts and use GOOP glue to seal the connection, if you do not seal the connection the electrically charged water will corrode the connection within minutes of turning on the system. If you are using only one Cell, you will find it difficult to keep the vacuum from sucking water from the cell into the intake, not necessarily a bad thing, for water vapor can be explosive although it will reduce the amount of water in the cell and mean more maintenance weekly, instead of every 3-4 months. I have found the maximum number of cells you can use and keep the amps down around 10-15 amps is seven. If you are using 1/4" spacing and/or more baking soda, you will double the amps and blow fuses or short something out. 

My seven cells are in a series, with the furthest one having a tube running to the bottom of the jar allowing fresh air to enter the bottom of the jar and air bubbles drawing the HHO out into the vacuum of the intake. the rest do not have this tube, the vacuum pressure picks up more HHO as it moves through each of the jars and ultimately into the intake manifold.

One very important point. After you have the system running correctly, you need to adjust the timing of the vehicle. Standard timing for a gasoline engine is 10min past top dead center, to give it time for the gasoline to burn, you will need to adjust the timing to around 2-3 minutes past top dead center, otherwise you will not see any increase in fuel economy, the reason is since hydrogen does not burn, it explodes, and the engine doesnot need to give time for the gasoline to burn with the hydrogen added. After doing this you will notice a great deal more power, when you hammer the pedal, if you back off the pedal, you will see great increase in mpg.


----------



## dee.signs (May 11, 2009)

you should make sure that the treads in your tires are not thrown out...they need to load test your ties. I twas my problem, and now it is fixed


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

pet1700 said:


> Many people report getting about 17 to 18mpg in the city that is why I was concerned. Any input from you guys on your average city mpg?


That also depends on what city you live in, drivers habits, gas, and a whole bunch of other variables. Also don't put all your trust into the MPG trip meter cause they aren't that acurate.


----------



## lilgrove07 (Aug 2, 2010)

hey can u explain the wiring of the hho to me. i kno how to wire it together i just dont know where to wire it to the car. plz help


----------



## Guero1976 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks d Conrad2007 I go in for a oil change on tuesday n 
I'm pick up a can.


----------

